# Premium juice



## SMIST (6/4/17)

Hello Guys and Girls.

So what requires you to be able to say that you make "premium" E-liquid.

Mind my naivety, are there any rules one should follow?

Kind regards
Wayne


----------



## ShamZ (6/4/17)

Hi Wayne, for me personally, there needs to be complexity and depth in the taste of the juice. I remember the first time I tasted a juice which changed flavour at different wattages, I was blown away. It was The Milky Way by Foggs.

Also of importance are the hygenic conditions used in preparation of the liquid.

Well presented bottles and packaging are important to most buyers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/4/17)

I'd say it's the effort and execution of that effort that would provide the premium adjective. I like juices that are not only creative but also get the nuances right, just the same as how shit a pick 'n pay bagel tastes compared to a bagel from a decent dedicated bakery. Personally I would pay a premium price for a chocolate cake where the textures and layered tastes of different parts of the cake come through as opposed to a juice that you can taste is just double choc with some yellow cake and a cream, even though the cost of production is probably the same. Although some people argue about packaging, I personally believe that some one who has an all round professional attitude will also take the time to either design a cohesive attractive package or pay someone to do it - that isn't to say there aren't exceptions.


----------



## SMIST (6/4/17)

100% agree with you guys.

On the other hand. There are a lot of juice makers out there that add Premium to the brand and then charge premium prices. 

The well informed vapers will know exactly what brand is good or not, but to the average Joe vape they see premium and "assume" is top quality?

I guess it's opening a can of worms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/4/17)

SMIST said:


> 100% agree with you guys.
> 
> On the other hand. There are a lot of juice makers out there that add Premium to the brand and then charge premium prices.
> 
> ...



That's unfortunately just part of being a consumer, you have to take responsibility and educate yourself, since there isn't any kind of e-juice standards body as such; juice makers can pretty much describe their juice however they want. I guess as a community we can be vocal and what not over things, but on the whole there are tons of products pushed as "premium" but are trash, buyer beware.


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

Hi @SMIST 

If you would like to potentially get feedback from vendors about their juices and what makes them premium, we can move this to the "Who has stock" thread, where vendors can discuss their products.

Let us know


----------



## SMIST (6/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @SMIST
> 
> If you would like to potentially get feedback from vendors about their juices and what makes them premium, we can move this to the "Who has stock" thread, where vendors can discuss their products.
> 
> Let us know



Hi @Silver 

That would be great.
Will be interesting to see what people see as premium e-liquid.

Regards


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

SMIST said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> That would be great.
> Will be interesting to see what people see as premium e-liquid.
> ...



Ok, the thread has been moved to "Who has stock" 

In my view, calling something premium is a very subjective thing. I also think its a difficult one to reach consensus on because people's tastes differ so much. Some folk may prefer a simpler type of juice while others prefer very complex mixes. 

I have tried quite a few juices and have been surprised often. Some of the simplest juices that I doubted I would like I have enjoyed thorougly. And there are several complex juices that I have not enjoyed. The opposite holds as well. It depends on the juice, the flavour and what my palate likes. Fascinating...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (6/4/17)

Oh this is always an exciting topic. 

Unfortunately the most important thing to remember is that taste is subjective, so eventhough something is a premium juice, doesnt mean that everyone should flock to buy it. 

I for one, can not have more than two puffs on a fruit vape. It is just not my palate. 

But in my humble opinion, and I agree with @Feliks Karp, a premium juice should deliver exactly what it sells. IF they claim it is a "Red velvet cake sprinkled with roasted almonds", there should be no doubt in my mind when I vape it, what it is that I am vaping. 

And yes, it is not the label or packaging that makes a juice premium, but if someone goes through the trouble to make a premium juice they will go through the trouble to design or commision premium labels and packaging aswell.

As stated in a previous thread along the same lines, this is a highly debated topic in our house and among my friends. My wife is a graphic designer/publisher and in my circles we have the consumer and traditionalists/purists. In other words guys that will go out and buy a knife because it is endorsed by some TV personality (the juice with "Premium" added to the label but not really premium) and others will buy a custom one off knife because of how it was made (The juice with proper packaging, labeling and quality content. But not necessarily the word premium on it anywhere).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SMIST (6/4/17)

Thank you @Silver,

lol according to Google :*Premium pricing* (also called image *pricing* or prestige *pricing*) the practice of keeping the *price* of a product or service artificially high in order to encourage favorable perceptions among buyers, based solely on the *price*. ... Luxury has a psychological association with *premium pricing*.

@Silver i do agree with you that it all depends on the person buying the item.


----------



## SMIST (6/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Oh this is always an exciting topic.
> 
> Unfortunately the most important thing to remember is that taste is subjective, so eventhough something is a premium juice, doesnt mean that everyone should flock to buy it.
> 
> ...



Well said @Anneries 

For lack of a better word "quality" is everything. I guess everyone's quality standards differ.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/17)

Maybe it's just the way I was raised but I haven't added the word "premium" to any of my labels, personally I would rather have the customer decide. That doesn't mean that I don't think my juices aren't good or even "premium", I put a lot of effort and time into my recipes and use only high quality ingredients, some have taken close to a year to get right, some are still in the R&D phase and have been there for many months already but in my mind the time and effort alone does not give me the right to market it as "premium". In my own personal opinion I think that the word "premium" is just something to hook customers with, I'd rather let my product do that on it's own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Aasif cape vape (6/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe it's just the way I was raised but I haven't added the word "premium" to any of my labels, personally I would rather have the customer decide. That doesn't mean that I don't think my juices aren't good or even "premium", I put a lot of effort and time into my recipes and use only high quality ingredients, some have taken close to a year to get right, some are still in the R&D phase and have been there for many months already but in my mind the time and effort alone does not give me the right to market it as "premium". In my own personal opinion I think that the word "premium" is just something to hook customers with, I'd rather let my product do that on it's own.



After reading that post I'll definitely have to try your juices in the near future  

Love it when vendors are honest about their products.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SMIST (7/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe it's just the way I was raised but I haven't added the word "premium" to any of my labels, personally I would rather have the customer decide. That doesn't mean that I don't think my juices aren't good or even "premium", I put a lot of effort and time into my recipes and use only high quality ingredients, some have taken close to a year to get right, some are still in the R&D phase and have been there for many months already but in my mind the time and effort alone does not give me the right to market it as "premium". In my own personal opinion I think that the word "premium" is just something to hook customers with, I'd rather let my product do that on it's own.



You Sir @BumbleBee hit the nail on the head.
Let's hope all of us have the same integrity.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/4/17)

SMIST said:


> You Sir @BumbleBee hit the nail on the head.
> Let's hope all of us have the same integrity.


Integrity is so very rare these days, I had a guy come to me with his juices that clearly was sourced from ELR/Diyordie, he told me to sell it to my customers as "premium imports", it took quite a lot for me to keep my cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/4/17)

I don't believe in premium e-juice - I think you get really great juice in terms of taste, complexity etc.
But since the ingredients going into them are on the most part, the same, why should your "great juice" be more than my "great juice".
Unless you are extracting coffee from really expensive coffee beans, or something like that.

I do understand why you would want to use the word 'Premium' - if your product is of a great quality, I would also want consumers to know that right away when looking at the bottle. BUT I dont understand why Brand A has to be R40 more than Brand B.

I see for example, there is one particular local brand that is R20 or R30 more for 30mls than most of the great local brands. Tasting the juice, I see absolutely no reason for this. The packaging is on the same level to. To me the manufacturer is trying to make it look like their product is superior. But I don't think that works in this industry.

People ask why a Merc is more than a Toyota for example - thats because every last part is of a higher quality, validating the higher price point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

